# Local custom spray paint shop?



## chris0147 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am looking for a local custom paint shop that will do the custom spray paint for the engine rocker cover to match to the original colour. Do you know where I can find in my local custom paint shop that will do the custom spray paint to make the custom colour to meet the original colour so I can buy the spray to spray on the rocker cover??

I am from dover which is in kent. I know the one that does the custom paint is halfrauds but in dover they don't do them so I would have to go to different local who will be able to do the custom spray paint. Do you know if halfrauds would do them to create custom spray paint and if they would be able to match to the original colour by create a custom spray paint??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

halfords mixed paints aren't that grate imo, I have never had one that i was happy with. try https://www.paints4u.com/ I've used these in the past and there touch ups are spot on. just bear in mind that you will need either high temp paint or engine enamel as stranded paint can deteriorate quickly on an engine


----------



## chris0147 (Oct 9, 2014)

pez said:


> halfords mixed paints aren't that grate imo, I have never had one that i was happy with. try https://www.paints4u.com/ I've used these in the past and there touch ups are spot on. just bear in mind that you will need either high temp paint or engine enamel as stranded paint can deteriorate quickly on an engine


That don't look good from what you said. 

It sound like to me I would need to get a new one. But I am going to try to use solution finish as they are supposed to be good. When I applied them on engine cover and wipe it off in few minutes, it did not stay on as it got faded when I wiped it. Any idea what I need to do?

Do I need to apply them on engine cover and leave it for few days before I wipe it off?


----------

